# Good reason to check your ammo



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Found this in a 100 round value pack of Winchester white box .45 (hope my pic shows up). Went on the Winchester web site and sent them the photos. A few days later they called. They want me to send them the bullet. They are having ups pick it up at my door. said they would send me a check to buy more ammo. We will see
View attachment 565


----------



## rdstrain49 (Dec 13, 2012)

Nope, no pic


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I see it


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

rustygun said:


> Found this in a 100 round value pack of Winchester white box .45 (hope my pic shows up). Went on the Winchester web site and sent them the photos. A few days later they called. They want me to send them the bullet. They are having ups pick it up at my door. said they would send me a check to buy more ammo. We will see
> View attachment 565


Exact same thing happened with the last WWB I purchased about a month ago. It was a 100 round box of .45 ACP and I almost loaded the damaged round into one of my SA 1911 mags.


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow...that's not good....Got a box of Remington .380 that where real rough in the same area and would not run through my LCP...going to start checking them from now on...:smt023


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Never seen that before in factory stuff. Now I've done that with my press though.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I ran across this one a couple years ago. Its loaded backwards.

...still got it some where.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Not uncommon! (Especially with WWB) I've been getting one or two of these per 1,000 round case.










(It's a Blazer Alumium - Which Glock pistols usually LOVE! - cartridge case without any: rim, bullet, or powder.)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I am curious to see what they do. As I said, they said they would send me a check to buy ammo with. They didn't say how much. I wasn't sure it was worth the trouble but I decided I would let them know about it more as a concern for safety and other shooters. I expect a check for .48 cents.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Whats the knife in the pic for?


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Mystery! :smt002


----------

